# How to make Fire, for those who don‘t know.



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Mans ability to make fire is one of the most important advances in civilization. Man’s survival often depended on it, however with the advent of the match, the lighter and eventually the microwave oven, the simple task was lost to most.

Before we get into the mechanics of fire making one must understand what exactly is fire. First off it is hot, I mean really hot, in fact it is so hot it can burn the crap outta you if your not careful. I’m not just talking about the ouch I got a blister hot either. I’m mostly talking about the third degree burns where you need skin grafts and reconstructive surgery if you survive kinda hot.

Then there’s the ability of fire to get out of control, in fact it can spread like wildfire! Burn down entire cities, and turn huge landscapes into a smoldering wasteland. Fire has been used to destroy, and kill indiscriminately by man to the point it was the first weapon of mass destruction.

In retrospect the fewer people who know how to make fire the better in my opinion. It is far too dangerous to be handing it out like candy, so if you don’t know how to make fire already just forget about. Learn to eat your food cold, and buy an extra blanket to keep warm. Because there’s no way in hell I’m going to enable a pyromaniac wannabe.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

CTHorner said:


> Mans ability to make fire is one of the most important advances in civilization. Man's survival often depended on it, however with the advent of the match, the lighter and eventually the microwave oven, the simple task was lost to most.
> 
> Before we get into the mechanics of fire making one must understand what exactly is fire. First off it is hot, I mean really hot, in fact it is so hot it can burn the crap outta you if your not careful. I'm not just talking about the ouch I got a blister hot either. I'm mostly talking about the third degree burns where you need skin grafts and reconstructive surgery if you survive kinda hot.
> 
> ...


OK then....I guess the rest of us are better off now that you explained to us that fire, is in fact, Hot. And it can burn you. Because...I never would have guessed it.

And since your the ONLY one who knows how to make fire...and people can't find that info on YouTube or other places you have saved the world..

Well....I gotta level with you...I do know how, but I won't tell anyone if you don't.

You know I was actually thinking as I started to read your post...someone's gonna give him a ration of crap for starting a post about fire making here...but then I said...you know what, most of the threads haven't been about prepping so this would be good for new people...and then you had to go in the direction you took it..

Sad...you gave up an opportunity to contribute to a forum in a positive way. Think on that for awhile sunshine...change your post to be something good and I will change mine to not call you out.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ahhh, but the fine art of a dry sense of humor ........ is so misunderstood and under appreciated.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Almost time for a glass of Bourbon...


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Seneca said:


> Almost time for a glass of Bourbon...


Got a jar of moonshine in the fridge. May pour myself a little here in a bit. Store bought, not homemade, yet.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

New guy 101 said:


> Sad...you gave up an opportunity to contribute to a forum in a positive way. Think on that for awhile sunshine...change your post to be something good and I will change mine to not call you out.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


It's satire, you know ironic humor? Or maybe you don't get it which is fine with me. But some people and maybe most people will get it, which is great with me. I have been posting stories and articles here long before you joined. But due to copyright laws I have to pull them down before I can sell them. Some people like what I post and some don't that's the way it goes, but as for adding content the readers can decide for themselves they don't need you.

And whatever you do don't change your post, I'm begging you to leave it unedited just the way it is. I just love the way put me in my place, it will sell more books than a paid ad.

CT.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

OK pumpkin...I'm a lil slow these days so bare with me...plus my sense of humor is a bit dry...didn't get it...because I thought this was a prepare forum. But I see its really the CTHorner comedy show. I will try to keep up as you go.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

New guy 101 said:


> OK pumpkin...I'm a lil slow these days so bare with me...plus my sense of humor is a bit dry...didn't get it...because I thought this was a prepare forum. But I see its really the CTHorner comedy show. I will try to keep up as you go.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Lighten up, Francis.


Awww snap...you used my own previous reference against me...good form my man...good form. Touche'


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

New guy 101 said:


> OK pumpkin...I'm a lil slow these days so bare with me...plus my sense of humor is a bit dry...didn't get it...because I thought this was a prepare forum.


It is a prepper forum but the readers are human and need a distraction once in a while. If you want a prep story with practical advice try Stateless Society by CT Horner in this very same sub forum. I highly recommend it, not just because I wrote it, but it's full of practical advice for living off grid.

Thanks for the feedback,
CT.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Just a heads up for 101: I am currently working on another piece titled "How to make safe drinking water." You will probably want to skip it. 

Just sayin,

CT.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

CTHorner said:


> Just a heads up for 101: I am currently working on another piece titled "How to make safe drinking water." You will probably want to skip it.
> 
> Just sayin,
> 
> CT.


Is anything really ever safe? Oh wait...damn...did it again didnt I?

Actually I look forward to folks here telling me things I don't know. So any article or helpful tip is welcome.

I already know I have very little sense of humor...and I can come across as an asshole...so show me how to make water safe or start a fire with a AAA battery and I'll be on it like Al Sharpton on a discrimination law suit.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

New guy 101 said:


> "so show me how to make water safe-----I'll be on it like Al Sharpton on a discrimination law suit."


That's the problem you can't make water safe, it is a deadly and addictive substance that should be banned, or at the very least strictly regulated. There should be vigorous safety laws in place, along with harsh fines for anyone foolish enough to handle it improperly.
But that's another story for another time.

CT.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

CTHorner said:


> That's the problem you can't make water safe, it is a deadly and addictive substance that should be banned, or at the very least strictly regulated. There should be vigorous safety laws in place, along with harsh fines for anyone foolish enough to handle it improperly.
> But that's another story for another time.
> 
> CT.


OK...That, I even found funny...maybe I'm catching on to your satirical commentary.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Maybe I judged too harshly...I just came off a bad thread were I found out that the safety and freedom of the US rests on my shoulders in the upcoming election...so I'm really feeling the pressure. But Jesus died for us so the least I can do is save America from Hillary...I just wish they would have picked someone else...like maybe You or Kauboy...or Buck, its weighing on me man...so cut a fellow some slack.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

too much water will kill you...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

let's see how to make fire= go to stove and turn it on maybe?
oh you mean out in the wilderness, sorry, my bad.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

New guy 101 said:


> Is anything really ever safe?


There is safe sex, it's called get married, then it's none at all...

*Rancher*


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

azrancher said:


> There is safe sex, it's called get married, then it's none at all...
> 
> *Rancher*


Yes siree,...


----------

